# Another dog shot by police (non GSD)



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I saw this report on the Denver news this morning and it made me sick!
I can't believe that police officers would go this far *after *capturing the poor dog  Warning the video is graphic.

WARNING: Graphic video - Home video shows police killing dog after being captured | 9news.com--

On top of that I saw a poor dog dead on the side of the road this morning, this is not a good start to the day for me


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

That is awful! The dog looks scared, not viscous.


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

Very sad that they killed this dog after it was already caught and they tased it twice, why did'nt they just shut the garage door it was in it own. It can be very bad if your dog gets out or opens the garage door while still in there because they might shoot it 5 times, like this one.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Go on youtube and look up "pitbulls attacking cops" or "dogs attacking cops".

Maybe that will help you realize why officers shoot the dogs before they are injured.

There are the few cops that are animal haters or power hungry, but it is offensive that people constantly make posts about how the "cops in general" have shot another dog.

Don't call 911 when you are robbed or dying if you have such a problem with cops.

Sheesh.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> Go on youtube and look up "pitbulls attacking cops" or "dogs attacking cops".
> 
> Maybe that will help you realize why officers shoot the dogs before they are injured.
> 
> ...


Oh boy here we go again. I refuse to watch this video because I know its gonna be bad. This has nothing to do with animal haters or power hungry..it really is just common sense. I did a general search of the videos you requested and there were a handful, now lets look up Cops killing dogs(I can list about 20 of them)...wow pages and pages. Its really sad and in this day and age really not needed. I don't understand how you can think because a person thinks a cop is wrong for shooting a dog that they shouldn't feel like they can call the police?? We, the general public pay there salaries and there duty is to serve and protect. People are entitled to opinions. People feel just as strongly if a regular person shoots and kills a dog..a good example is Drake that was shot multiple times during a attempted robbery. Most people in general do not like it when a dog is shot and it doesn't matter if it was a regular person or a cop.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> Go on youtube and look up "pitbulls attacking cops" or "dogs attacking cops".
> 
> Maybe that will help you realize why officers shoot the dogs before they are injured.
> 
> ...


It is offensive that you come on here each time there is a post about LEO shooting a dog and start with the "Don't call 911 when you are robbed or dying if you have such a problem with cops."

In the case of this story, there is every reason to question why the dog was shot.

It is understandable that you will quickly become defensive of LEO actions since that is the field your BF is in, however that doesn't change the fact that questions should be raised as needed.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> There are the few cops that are animal haters or power hungry, but it is offensive that people constantly make posts about how the "cops in general" have shot another dog.
> 
> Don't call 911 when you are robbed or dying if you have such a problem with cops.
> 
> Sheesh.


Right. Because cops are all such great people who would never falsify reports, lie about anything or try to cover up wrong doing. I keep forgetting the badge makes them gods. 

Jelpy


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Twyla said:


> It is offensive that you come on here each time there is a post about LEO shooting a dog and start with the "Don't call 911 when you are robbed or dying if you have such a problem with cops."
> 
> In the case of this story, there is every reason to question why the dog was shot.
> 
> It is understandable that you will quickly become defensive of LEO actions since that is the field your BF is in, however that doesn't change the fact that questions should be raised as needed.


DITTO!

My husband is in the military, that doesn't make every soldier a God. There are bad apples everywhere and one has to acknowledge that.


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> Go on youtube and look up "pitbulls attacking cops" or "dogs attacking cops".
> 
> Maybe that will help you realize why officers shoot the dogs before they are injured.
> 
> ...


Not all police are perfect or right. There is good ones and bad ones. Lately around here they seem pretty trigger happy, even shooting one of there own guys before making sure he was not a bad guy. This dog was alresdy caught and it was for sure not nessasary to shoot it 5 times


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

llombardo said:


> Oh boy here we go again. I refuse to watch this video because I know its gonna be bad. This has nothing to do with animal haters or power hungry..it really is just common sense. I did a general search of the videos you requested and there were a handful, now lets look up Cops killing dogs(I can list about 20 of them)...wow pages and pages. Its really sad and in this day and age really not needed. I don't understand how you can think because a person thinks a cop is wrong for shooting a dog that they shouldn't feel like they can call the police?? We, the general public pay there salaries and there duty is to serve and protect. People are entitled to opinions. People feel just as strongly if a regular person shoots and kills a dog..a good example is Drake that was shot multiple times during a attempted robbery. Most people in general do not like it when a dog is shot and it doesn't matter if it was a regular person or a cop.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

All police should take the most elementary training on dog behavior and this sort of thing can be avoided. It's bad enough that I will not pull over for a cop if I've got my dogs with me without first calling the dispatch and informing the cop of the situation (they aren't fond of you just exiting your car). Ironically, with a "Working K9 in Transport" warning on my dog trailer, most think I AM a cop and wave, thumbs up, etc lol.

Anyway, I've been bit a billion times. It's not that painful.


----------



## Muneraven (Sep 4, 2012)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> Go on youtube and look up "pitbulls attacking cops" or "dogs attacking cops".
> 
> Maybe that will help you realize why officers shoot the dogs before they are injured.
> 
> ...


Most cops are good people, but if you think all of them are then you have a serious intelligence deficit. 

And everyone here has every right to say that some cops are complete nutjobs and STILL call 911. Welcome to America, where people are allowed to have negative opinions of the government services they pay for and still use those services.

Ugh. I loathe people who say things like this. It's so completely UnAmerican to try and shut down anyone's right to criticize authority.


----------



## Meeah'sMom (Sep 21, 2012)

*To x0emiroxy0x*: Would you be supportive and understanding of police "shooting dogs before they're injured " if your dog's life was at stake? I don't think so!


----------



## runnershigh108 (Nov 23, 2012)

Im glad everyone is able to know exactly what the officer was feeling at the exact moment he decided to shoot the dog. Im guessing the officer felt threatened, scared and most likely feared that he or someone else around may be in danger. He stopped the threat with the last resort. 

I'm sure that the cop wasn't just thinking (hahaha i get to shoot this dog) I'm sure he felt remorse, guilt and every other feeling that goes through a human being after taking a life like that.) What makes it worse is people who do not understand blowing it up on the internet and TV. 

It is sad that the dogs life had to end like that but I'm glad that everyone else was ok. Also, I'm happy that recently a group of people have gotten together to train police departments on dog behaviors to better educate the officers. This kind of training needs to reach out to police departments all over the US.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

runnershigh108 said:


> Im glad everyone is able to know exactly what the officer was feeling at the exact moment he decided to shoot the dog. Im guessing the officer felt threatened, scared and most likely feared that he or someone else around may be in danger. He stopped the threat with the last resort.
> 
> I'm sure that the cop wasn't just thinking (hahaha i get to shoot this dog) I'm sure he felt remorse, guilt and every other feeling that goes through a human being after taking a life like that.) What makes it worse is people who do not understand blowing it up on the internet and TV.
> 
> It is sad that the dogs life had to end like that but I'm glad that everyone else was ok. Also, I'm happy that recently a group of people have gotten together to train police departments on dog behaviors to better educate the officers. This kind of training needs to reach out to police departments all over the US.


So we can't say what he was thinking but you get to be sure?

Wasn't the catch pole the first, and from what I saw in the video, perfectly effective resort? 

Any idiot would know tazing a dog is not going to calm them in any way. Exceedingly poor judgement on the officers part. They should be removed from their position as they have demonstrated incompetence and incorrect application of deadly force...


----------



## runnershigh108 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hunter you are right, my guess is as good as yours. I hate hearing about these stories and I wish more departments could be provided training on dog behavior. 

Im not trying to pick a fight on here, that is not my intention. I would just like people to use their heads a little. Nobody knows what was going through the officers mind at that split second. The media of course will make a story of it and say the dog was non-aggressive and a very well behaved thing. The media needs that controversy to make a good story. Just like when an officer is involved in a shooting the suspect is always "turning their life around" or "a really good person that was on the right track".

The video shows a 2 dimensional view of a 3 dimensional scene. The only people that know 100% whether right or wrong are the ones involved.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

runnershigh108 said:


> Hunter you are right, my guess is as good as yours. I hate hearing about these stories and I wish more departments could be provided training on dog behavior.
> 
> Im not trying to pick a fight on here, that is not my intention. I would just like people to use their heads a little. Nobody knows what was going through the officers mind at that split second. The media of course will make a story of it and say the dog was non-aggressive and a very well behaved thing. The media needs that controversy to make a good story. Just like when an officer is involved in a shooting the suspect is always "turning their life around" or "a really good person that was on the right track".
> 
> The video shows a 2 dimensional view of a 3 dimensional scene. The only people that know 100% whether right or wrong are the ones involved.


Of which, the 911 caller said the dog wasn't aggressive lol. Only those officers say it was dangerous. Regardless, if it was on a catch pole, it was no longer dangerous. That like shooting a murderer you already have cuffed and in the car bc he was dangerous lol... Not at that point he wasn't. Same reason in the military you cannot shoot a surrendering enemy soldier, someone parachuting into, or an enemy medic (all war crimes)... They are not dangerous at that point in time. Neither was the dog once it was restrained

If my 135lb butt can singlehandedly manhandle an adult male GSD doing his best to maul me with just my hands without getting bitten, then two cops with a catch pole can handle a house pet without discharging firearms in a dense residential neighborhood.


----------



## runnershigh108 (Nov 23, 2012)

hunterisgreat said:


> Of which, the 911 caller said the dog wasn't aggressive lol. Only those officers say it was dangerous.


The officers don't talk to the person making the 911 call. Do we know whether the dispatcher informed the officer the dog was non-aggressive and even if he was informed the officer is entitled to change his mind based on what he is witnessing. I agree with you on this one, "only those officers say it was dangerous." 

I do not condone these officers actions, just based on the video I believe this dog could have lived another day with a little training as I have mentioned in all my other posts. To blame the police officer...immediately without taking into account all the possibilities is wrong. IS he scared of dogs, does he have dog training, has he ever owned a dog, did he feel threatened, did he believe his partner missed putting the dog handler thing on??? We don't know.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

runnershigh108 said:


> The officers don't talk to the person making the 911 call. Do we know whether the dispatcher informed the officer the dog was non-aggressive and even if he was informed the officer is entitled to change his mind based on what he is witnessing. I agree with you on this one, "only those officers say it was dangerous."
> 
> I do not condone these officers actions, just based on the video I believe this dog could have lived another day with a little training as I have mentioned in all my other posts. To blame the police officer...immediately without taking into account all the possibilities is wrong. IS he scared of dogs, does he have dog training, has he ever owned a dog, did he feel threatened, did he believe his partner missed putting the dog handler thing on??? We don't know.


If a cop is scared of black people does that excuse police brutality trends? Cops like that make me scared of cops. Should I shoot cops?

At the end of the day, the dog was on a catch pole. The officer shot it because he wanted to, not because it was necessary. In my experience the dispatcher relays any info for SA to the officer immediately.

Reminds me of a South Park episode where they were hunting illegally by yelling "he is coming right at me!" before firing to claim self defense.


----------



## runnershigh108 (Nov 23, 2012)

hunterisgreat said:


> If a cop is scared of black people does that excuse police brutality trends? Cops like that make me scared of cops. Should I shoot cops?
> 
> At the end of the day, the dog was on a catch pole. The officer shot it because he wanted to, not because it was necessary. In my experience the dispatcher relays any info for SA to the officer immediately.
> 
> Reminds me of a South Park episode where they were hunting illegally by yelling "he is coming right at me!" before firing to claim self defense.


It's not an excuse. It's a factor that gets added up towards other factors upon other factors upon other facts that result in a decision made within' split seconds. We then have hours, days, and months to monday morning quarter back that split second decision.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

runnershigh108 said:


> It's not an excuse. It's a factor that gets added up towards other factors upon other factors upon other facts that result in a decision made within' split seconds. We then have hours, days, and months to monday morning quarter back that split second decision.


Still, they chose wrong and need to find a new line of work where they do not have the option to exercise deadly force. They prove ill equipped to do their current jobs. Doesn't matter if it was split second or they had a 10 minute tea party to pontificate on the subject. They lack sound decision making under duress, and I like my cops to be level headed, cool under fire, and committed to non-violence.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

I would like to add that just because someone has a badge does not make them infallible. For instance, two were discharged from my 'local' area for planting evidence not so long ago.
We are ALL human. It does not magic away when a uniform is put on.


----------



## FirstTimeGSD (Jul 31, 2012)

I gotta say...I have come to dislike the instant-blind-defense of the cops almost more than the stories/videos of the dogs getting shot. I have a close friend who is a cop, and he's a bit on the extreme side when it comes to LEO (he almost never sides against the police, which is fine...he's the one who puts his life on the line every day) and I am often able to put myself in his shoes. I still take on each report/story/video on a case by case basis before forming an opinion. While it seems the majority of the situations I've come across on THIS forum have been (imho) unnecessary and/or avoidable, I don't just throw a blanket judgement on all cops using deadly force on dogs. But I just really can't relate to the people (some from this thread) who not only voraciously defend the LEOs, but based on their comments apparently didn't even read the article or watch the video.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

runnershigh108 said:


> I I'm sure he felt remorse, guilt and every other feeling that goes through a human being after taking a life like that.)


Now when exactly do you think that he started feeling remorse after he tased(spelling?) the dog the first or second time, no wait maybe it was after he shot him the 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 4th, or 5th time??? It takes five shots to kill a dog and hit a vehicle(outside of the area where I'm sure civilians were)??? I'm thinking that maybe this officer needs to go back to the firing range to learn how to shoot and maybe learn what a button looks like to close a garage door...All they had to do was close the garage door, how hard is that?


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

hunterisgreat said:


> Of which, the 911 caller said the dog wasn't aggressive lol. Only those officers say it was dangerous.



just wanted to remark on this.... 

how many times are we all on this board with our own stories of meeting strangers on the street with growling, snarling dogs who say "don't worry! he's friendly!!"? Seriously, if I had a nickel every time I was told this, I'd be rich.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

hunterisgreat said:


> All police should take the most elementary training on dog behavior and this sort of thing can be avoided. It's bad enough that I will not pull over for a cop if I've got my dogs with me without first calling the dispatch and informing the cop of the situation (they aren't fond of you just exiting your car). Ironically, with a "Working K9 in Transport" warning on my dog trailer, most think I AM a cop and wave, thumbs up, etc lol.
> 
> Anyway, I've been bit a billion times. It's not that painful.


The ignorance of this is appalling. Not even worth replying too. Believe me, no one mistakes you as a cop LOL


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Meeah'sMom said:


> *To x0emiroxy0x*: Would you be supportive and understanding of police "shooting dogs before they're injured " if your dog's life was at stake? I don't think so!


If my dog ran at a police officer growling and barking, he should be shot.

However, I never let my dog off leash and he has a perfect recall to go into the apartment. Smart people make sure this situation would never happen.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

I think all of you should go on one midnight ride-a-long in San Antonio or Houston to see how many aggressive pitbulls and large dogs are encountered in a single shift.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> The ignorance of this is appalling. Not even worth replying too. Believe me, no one mistakes you as a cop LOL


Actually, I can second his experience. 
I was let go by a cop that actually asked me what police agency I am with and I told him I'm not with an agency but with an all volunteer team and then he still let me go without a ticket. My team mate was let go by a cop without a ticket. In two years I've been stopped only once. That's it. 

Our Schutzhund group is perceived as Police Dog training. We are in the middle of a city on a football field at an old school ground and I've asked my trainer why nobody ever calls the police because of the noise. It's because they think our dogs are police dog and because there is also a cop training with us and the first time I was out there, she was in full duty uniform and with her car. So that strengthens the picture. 
The average person doesn't know the difference between Police Dog work or Schutzhund. To them it's all the same. 

It gets even better, on post I had Soldiers driving up wondering what the dogs are doing out of their kennel because apparently mine look just like the military working dogs they have. They thought I somehow was involved with working them. 

You don't seem to know much about how people perceive things. If you drive around with a dog trailer that says *caution working k9* of course you get people that think that these are police dogs. Maybe you have not made that experience yet, however, quite a few of us did. So don't talk about ignorance when you haven't made that experience yet.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> I think all of you should go on one midnight ride-a-long in San Antonio or Houston to see how many aggressive pitbulls and large dogs are encountered in a single shift.


Oh for crying out loud...


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

hunterisgreat said:


> Still, they chose wrong and need to find a new line of work where they do not have the option to exercise deadly force. They prove ill equipped to do their current jobs. Doesn't matter if it was split second or they had a 10 minute tea party to pontificate on the subject. They lack sound decision making under duress, and I like my cops to be level headed, cool under fire, and committed to non-violence.


THIS! :thumbup:


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

This shooting is wrong on so many levels...The darn dog was just sitting there..can't they have just closed the darn door? Sometimes cops mess up ...this one did...they ALL don't...To blatantly take the side of the LEO simply because you know and love one is not rational...


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

opcorn:...


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

KatsMuse said:


> opcorn:...


not me...I'm out....


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

jang said:


> not me...I'm out....


Yeah, makes no sense to discuss with people that are blinded by certain things that they can't even see the light when it's right there in front of them. :help:


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

This police department is on mandatory dog training after a similar incident happened in 2010. The dog trainer that works with this departments "suspects" excessive force was used. A few dog behaviourists have viewed the video and determined that the dog was scared but not aggressive. 
I guess I didn't realize that this was such a hot topic. I have a few friends that are police officers and can only imagine what their job entails but at the same token I would want someone that vows to protect and serve to use much better judgment.
This was not meant to be a police bashing thread, but only serves as a point that our law enforcement needs to do a better job in training and educating in these types of situations. 
It would be nice if certain posters actually read the article and viewed the video before making comments, I guess they were also too quick to judge!


----------



## runnershigh108 (Nov 23, 2012)

llombardo said:


> Now when exactly do you think that he started feeling remorse after he tased(spelling?) the dog the first or second time, no wait maybe it was after he shot him the 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 4th, or 5th time??? It takes five shots to kill a dog and hit a vehicle(outside of the area where I'm sure civilians were)??? I'm thinking that maybe this officer needs to go back to the firing range to learn how to shoot and maybe learn what a button looks like to close a garage door...All they had to do was close the garage door, how hard is that?


He definitely needs some target practice. Again my opinion is worth nothing but during a lot of stressful situations adrenaline can over-shadow remorse/guilt. He may not have felt anything until well after the incident. Then again....he could be some kind of sociopath and felt nothing at all. 

Im not defending the LEOs decision here. I'm just trying to have everyone understand that it is easy to sit and judge after watching a video. It is difficult to make split second decision. Training, training, training, training.....LEO needs more dog training. With the amount of stray dogs and un-trained dogs that get loose I think the training would be very valuable to could save some dogs lives.


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

Once the dog was captured it should have been turned over to animal control. I did not watch the video nor do I know the circumstances of this event. But just as a common sense judgement thats what should have happened.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> The ignorance of this is appalling. Not even worth replying too. Believe me, no one mistakes you as a cop LOL


Please explain, or you are enabling my ignorance. Oh and police have asked which dept i work for so I think they sometimes do


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

runnershigh108 said:


> He definitely needs some target practice. Again my opinion is worth nothing but during a lot of stressful situations adrenaline can over-shadow remorse/guilt. He may not have felt anything until well after the incident. Then again....he could be some kind of sociopath and felt nothing at all.
> 
> Im not defending the LEOs decision here. I'm just trying to have everyone understand that it is easy to sit and judge after watching a video. It is difficult to make split second decision. Training, training, training, training.....LEO needs more dog training. With the amount of stray dogs and un-trained dogs that get loose I think the training would be very valuable to could save some dogs lives.


Yeah... If you can't hit a dog from 3 feet within 5 shots, I don't want you carrying anything more dangerous than pepper spray

In Japan, cops carry sticks... And they are more successful in law enforcement than ours


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

runnershigh108 said:


> He definitely needs some target practice. Again my opinion is worth nothing but during a lot of stressful situations adrenaline can over-shadow remorse/guilt. He may not have felt anything until well after the incident. Then again....he could be some kind of sociopath and felt nothing at all.
> 
> Im not defending the LEOs decision here. I'm just trying to have everyone understand that it is easy to sit and judge after watching a video. It is difficult to make split second decision. Training, training, training, training.....LEO needs more dog training. With the amount of stray dogs and un-trained dogs that get loose I think the training would be very valuable to could save some dogs lives.


My point was that *they did have training* and this is what they did with their training. They tased the dog twice and shot her five times in a residential neighborhood.









This is the vicious dog that they had to kill!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I don't think there is ONE person who would have had a problem if this dog had run out and attacked the LEO, the problem is the dog was trying to run away from them and was on a catch pole!!!!!!!! The Animal Control person was clearly also upset, it was COMPLETELY unnecessary to kill this dog, this action was akin to hunting big game cats in cages and shooting them, just appalling. I hope people learn that if an animal is running loose to call Animal Control, not the Police, the animals have a FAR better chance of surviving the ordeal. This was a pathetic situation.


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

LARHAGE said:


> I don't think there is ONE person who would have had a problem if this dog had run out and attacked the LEO, the problem is the dog was trying to run away from them and was on a catch pole!!!!!!!! The Animal Control person was clearly also upset, it was COMPLETELY unnecessary to kill this dog, this action was akin to hunting big game cats in cages and shooting them, just appalling. I hope people learn that if an animal is running loose to call Animal Control, not the Police, the animals have a FAR better chance of surviving the ordeal. This was a pathetic situation.


This sums it up really well and I think the one holding the pole was lucky to not be shot to.


----------

